# New Agility Classes in Manchester



## Spana (May 23, 2014)

Paw x Paw Agility will be starting agility classes in Broadbottom, Manchester week commencing 2nd February.

There is something for all levels, all types of dog and handler welcome.

Session are delivered by myself, an experienced agility competitor, judge and Agility1st Accredited Instructor.

visit Paw x Paw Dog Agility Training, Manchester | Dog Agility Training, Dog Agility, Broadbottom, Manchester


----------



## Spana (May 23, 2014)

Posted this in the wrong bit, I have put it in agility now but don't know how to delete this one


----------

